# Appreciate your opinions on car.



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

I am due to take delivery of a white Skoda Yeti. It comes with white pillars in the middle (B pillars) I had the idea that the car would look better with black pillar in the middle to match the rest of the car.

So can I have your opinions please :-

A= BLACK PILLAR

B= Leave it WHITE?



Thanks Geoff


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

A. Looks more complete


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

B for me


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

A looks much better


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B for me


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

A looks better


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

A looks better


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A looks much better. 

Not sure I'd choose white for that car though.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

A looks better for me


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

A looks far better. 

B reminds me of the Roomster.....


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Another A. 


Gonz


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Another A - the black pillars give it a more balanced look


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

A for me


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

A all the way!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

B looks like a modern version of the Popemobile, got to be A all day long.

Funny how a detail like that really changes the appearance.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

A A A A A A A A AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

All day. A


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

A looks better as per the photos but B will look better in real life and ill tell you why,

There aren't any seams under the pillar, it's part of the door so if you go painting or wrapping it it's just going to look odd and stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

B simple, you will have less black to worry on cleaning and fading as these pillars do fade from time to time.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

*A* looks better :thumb:.....

*B* looks far too much like a Skoda Yeti :lol:.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

*"A"*For me:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## P1ngman1969 (Dec 17, 2015)

B - looks better imo


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

A for me too


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

A :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I just don't like the top half being black

The actual better choice would be no black at all for me lol


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

A for me dont like b at all


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

A mate. It breaks the block of colour up.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

A.......

should have stuck a poll up on the thread tho


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2016)

*A*bsolutely


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

A gets my vote as well.

Being all black like the tinted glass just suites the lines of the car and doesn't break up the dark middle. Bit like a licorice all-sort (in a good way!).


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

bidderman1969 said:


> A.......
> 
> should have stuck a poll up on the thread tho


Done.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A for me too, not keen on the white option, makes it look like the car is split in two.


----------



## derekmca (Jan 17, 2016)

A for sure


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

B mate.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

B for me. You will have a horrible black line across the bottom of the B pillar if you change it to black


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

A for me, I like the way the black just breaks the white section up a bit.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Another 'A' here. :thumb: That seems to be taking the prize, although some of the 6 B voters don't appear to have registered their vote in the poll......


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Another 'A' here. :thumb: That seems to be taking the prize, although some of the 6 B voters don't appear to have registered their vote in the poll......


Because the poll has only just appeared hasn't it?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Don't know, I only just read this thread.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

OK - so I ****ed that up by forgetting the poll function and as a result the results may be skewed... slightly. I do apologise, but to be honest I am overwhelmed by the number of replies so a HUGE thank you to those who did.

The results
a) count back on threads gives A=27 and B=6

b) poll was A= 26 B=3

This count was done at 17.46 hrs my time after reply No 38 ( that's 15.46 UK)

So it is a resounding A, but I really do take on the useful comments and suggestions made.

FWIW on the Yeti forum, very few bothered to respond but the ratio in favour of A was similar.

There follows a link to the covers. I promise to post up a pick of them fitted if I go ahead. Thank you all again for your time.

http://www.superskoda.com/Skoda/Yeti/Skoda-Yeti-black-B-PILLAR-covers-KI-R


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, nice , i didn't realise you could buy them, that will look much better than a wrap.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Initially, I asked the question because I had disliked the way the shape of the two windows mismatched. The front window is quite a wide radius curve at the bottom rear. Whereas the lower front of rear windows has a much smaller radius and IMO it looks sort of wrong and unbalanced. I thought about a wrap but came across that site in Poland and found the covers in the link. Also, I have just been told that there may well be a "post factory fitting" so I need to do more research before I buy anything. I will come back and post an image if I do fit anything. Thanks again for all those replies/votes - am truly gobsmacked!

Geoff


----------



## gt001 (Aug 2, 2015)

A for me


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

A mate !


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

A for me


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Got too go with A...


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

B for me.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

A for me,cleaner look


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Took me a second to notice the difference so I wouldn't mind either !


----------



## johnny1 (Nov 20, 2010)

B looks much better


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

B for me


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

A looks better


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

More of a balanced look with the black pillars, imo :thumb:


----------



## motodrb (Oct 4, 2015)

A Again


----------

